# Modified Radical neck with Laryngectomy



## kenbeckman (Mar 5, 2013)

There are codes for Laryngectomy with (31365) and without (31360) radical neck. There does not appear to be a code for Laryngectomy with modified radical neck. Does one therefore bill both the 31360 laryngectomy without radical neck and 38724 modified radical neck as a secondary procedure?
Thanks


----------



## kvangoor (Mar 5, 2013)

I believe you could use both codes because no other code decribes what is being done. You will have to use the 59 modifier. Here is an article I found discussing your same question that you might find helpful.

http://www.supercoder.com/coding-ne...you-may-report-laryngectomy-with-mrnd-article


----------

